# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  الرجل يزني ببعض محارمه؛ فما حكم الولد الناتج عن ذلك

## حكاية روووح

ما هي الأحكام التي تترتب على ابن زنا المحارم ، من نسب وما يتعلق بالمواريث ؟

نص الجواب

الحمد لله

أولًا :

لا ريب أن جريمة الزنا مع المحارم من أشنع الزنا وأشدّه قبحا؛ وهو غاية في شذوذ الخلق وفساد الفطر.

ولذلك كانت عقوبة من فعل ذلك القتل ، سواء كان محصنا أم بكرا ،ثانيا :

أما حكم الولد الناتج عن هذه العلاقة المحرمة ، فله حالتان:

الحالة الأولى:

أن تكون المرأة المزني بها ذات زوج ، فالولد ينسب لزوجها، إلا إذا نفاه الزوج عنه باللعان .

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: " كَانَ عُتْبَةُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ، عَهِدَ إِلَى أَخِيهِ سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ، أَنَّ ابْنَ وَلِيدَةِ زَمْعَةَ مِنِّي، فَاقْبِضْهُ!

قَالَتْ: فَلَمَّا كَانَ عَامَ الفَتْحِ أَخَذَهُ سَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ، وَقَالَ: ابْنُ أَخِي، قَدْ عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ فِيهِ.

فَقَامَ عَبْدُ بْنُ زَمْعَةَ ، فَقَالَ: أَخِي، وَابْنُ وَلِيدَةِ أَبِي ، وُلِدَ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ ، فَتَسَاوَقَا إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

فَقَالَ سَعْدٌ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ! ابْنُ أَخِي ، كَانَ قَدْ عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ فِيهِ ، فَقَالَ عَبْدُ بْنُ زَمْعَةَ: أَخِي، وَابْنُ وَلِيدَةِ أَبِي، وُلِدَ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ.

فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: هُوَ لَكَ يَا عَبْدُ بْنَ زَمْعَةَ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: الوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ، وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الحَجَرُ .

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِسَوْدَةَ بِنْتِ زَمْعَةَ - زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: احْتَجِبِي مِنْهُ يا سَودةُ ؛ لِمَا رَأَى مِنْ شَبَهِهِ بِعُتْبَةَ ، فَمَا رَآهَا حَتَّى لَقِيَ اللَّهَ " .

رواه البخاري (2053) ، ومسلم (1457).

قال النووي رحمه الله تعالى:

" وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الولد للفراش ) : فمعناه أنه إذا كان للرجل زوجة ، أو مملوكة صارت فراشا له ، فأتت بولد لمدة الإمكان منه : لحقه الولد ، وصار ولدا يجري بينهما التوارث وغيره من أحكام الولادة ، سواء كان موافقا له في الشبه ، أم مخالفا .

ومدة إمكان كونه منه ستة أشهر من حين اجتماعهما " انتهى من "شرح صحيح مسلم" (10 / 37).

وقال ابن عبد البرّ رحمه الله تعالى:

" وهو أثبت ما يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أخبار الآحاد العدول وأصحها .

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الولد للفراش، وللعاهر الحجر ) : وهو ما تلقته الأمة بالقبول ...

فكانت دعوى سعد ، سبب البيان من الله عز وجل على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: في أن العاهر لا يلحق به في الإسلام ولد يدعيه من الزنا، وأن الولد للفراش على كل حال.

والفراش النكاح ، أو ملك اليمين لا غير...

قال أبو عمر: أجمع العلماء - لا خلاف بينهم فيما علمته - أنه لا يُلحق بأحد ولد يستلحقه ، إلا من نكاح أو ملك يمين، فإذا كان نكاح أو ملك، فالولد لاحق بصاحب الفراش على كل حال.

والفراش في الحرة : عقد النكاح عليها ، مع إمكان الوطء عند الأكثر...

فلا ينتفى ولد الحرة ، اذا جاءت به لستة أشهر من يوم عقد النكاح ، إلا بلعان، وهذه الجملة كلها من حكم الله ورسوله مما نقلته الكافة، ولم يختلفوا فيه إلا فيما وصفت " انتهى من"الإستذكار" (22 / 166 - 169).


الحالة الثانية:

أن تكون المرأة المزني بها، ليست ذات زوج، فالذي عليه جماهير أهل العلم ، ومنهم أصحاب المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم: أن الولد لا ينسب إلى الزاني بحال ، وإنما ينسب لأمه فقط ، ويجري بينها وبينه التوارث .

قال ابن رشد رحمه الله تعالى:

" واتفق الجمهور على أن أولاد الزنا لا يلحقون بآبائهم ، إلا في الجاهلية ، على ما روي عن عمر بن الخطاب على اختلاف في ذلك بين الصحابة، وشذ قوم فقالوا: يلتحق ولد الزنا في الإسلام -أعني: الذي كان عن زنا في الإسلام- " انتهى من "بداية المجتهد" (4 / 217).

واستدلوا بمفهوم الحديث السابق: ( الوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ ، وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الحَجَرُ ).

قال أبو بكر الجصاص رحمه الله تعالى:

" وقوله: ( الوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ ) قد اقتضى معنيين؛ أحدهما: إثبات النسب لصاحب الفراش. والثاني: أن من لا فراش له فلا نسب له ، لأن قوله: (الوَلَدُ ) اسم للجنس، وكذلك قوله: ( لِلْفِرَاشِ ) للجنس لدخول الألف واللام عليه، فلم يبق ولد إلا وهو مراد بهذا الخبر؛ فكأنه قال: لا ولد إلا للفراش " انتهى من "أحكام القرآن" (5 / 160).

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

" وأما الولد الذي يحصل من الزنا يكون ولداً لأمه وليس ولداً لأبيه ، لعموم قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( الوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ ، وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الحَجَرُ )، العاهر: الزاني، يعني ليس له ولد ، هذا معنى الحديث، ولو تزوجها بعد التوبة ، فإن الولد المخلوق من الماء الأول لا يكون ولداً له ، ولا يرث من هذا الذي حصل منه الزنا، ولو ادعى أنه ابنه ، ليس ولداً شرعياً " انتهى من "فتاوى إسلامية الشيخ" (3 / 370).

ونقل عن الحسن وابن سيرين وعروة والنخعي وإسحاق وسليمان بن يسار ، أنه ينسب إليه .

واختار هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .


والله أعلم.

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

